# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Kάνει εμετό??? τί έπαθε ξαφνικά???? :(

## GeorgiaTelos

Παιδιά σοσ..!! Το ένα μου λοβ μπιρντ σήμερα όλη μέρα κοιμάται και δείχνει κουρασμένο.Επίσης κάτι ακόμα,ανα διαστήματα κουνάει το κεφάλι της (σαν να πάει να ταίσει άλλο παπαγαλάκι) και βγάζει ένα παράξενο υγρό από το στόμα της και το ξανα τρώει .είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι εμετός. πριν τινάχτηκε και πετάχτηκε το υγρό γύρο και μύριζε σαν εμετ'ος........¨( .το άλλο παπαγαλάκι μου είναι εντάξει ( αν και είναι σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά) τι συμβαίνει ????  :sad:  έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ !! δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη διατροφή της.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Παιδιά σοσ..!! Το ένα μου λοβ μπιρντ σήμερα όλη μέρα κοιμάται και δείχνει κουρασμένο.Επίσης κάτι ακόμα,ανα διαστήματα κουνάει το κεφάλι της (σαν να πάει να ταίσει άλλο παπαγαλάκι) και βγάζει ένα παράξενο υγρό από το στόμα της και το ξανα τρώει .είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι εμετός. πριν τινάχτηκε και πετάχτηκε το υγρό γύρο και μύριζε σαν εμετ'ος........¨( .το άλλο παπαγαλάκι μου είναι εντάξει ( αν και είναι σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά) τι συμβαίνει ????  έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ !! δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη διατροφή της.


Ανέβασε φωτογραφία σε κόλλα Α4 τες τσίλιες του να σου πουν τα παιδιά, τι μπορεί να τον πείραξε..

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

οι κουτσουλιές τις είναι υγρές !! επίσης αυτό που βγάζει από το στόμα της είναι νομίζω άσπρο. το είδα μόνο όταν πετάχτηκε γύρω γιατί το καταπίνει κατευθείαν.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αμα μπορεις ανεβασε βιντεο - φωτο για να καταλαβουμε

----------


## jk21

δινεις αμεσα bactrimel απο φαρμακειο .εχει γυρω στα 3 ευρω  .*αμεσα !!!!!!!!!!!* μου λες το βαρος του πουλιου να σου υπολογισω δοση στο στομα γιατι αποκλειεται να πιει μονο του .

δεν αποκλειω και τους μυκητες αλλα η ξαφνικη αλλαγη παραπεμπει σε μικροβιο και μαλλον  e coli   

παρε και μια συρριγγα του 1 ml

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

Εντάξει,θα πάω αύριο να πάρω !!! Δε γνωρίζω ποιό είναι τό βάρος του  :sad:  . είναι αυτό στην εικόνα άβαταρ μου.Επίσης πως θα της το δώσω αυτό το φάρμακο?? δεν μπορώ να την κρατήσω .υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος??

----------


## μαρια ν

βαλε αμα μπορεις βιντεακι εγω πιστευω πως δεν εχει κατι και αυτο που κανει ειναι κινηση αναμασιματος δηλαδη ειναι κινηση ταισματος ισως θελει παρεα και να ειναιπυρωμενο

----------


## lagreco69

Γεωργια ανεβασε κουτσουλιες οπως σου ειπε ο Νικολας, ειναι φουσκωμενο? κρυβει το κεφαλακι του στην φτερουγα του? το βαρος στα lovebirds ειναι απο 40 μεχρι 60 γραμμαρια.

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

μια στιγμή θα βγάλω βίντεο

----------


## mariakappa

οχι αυριο.δεν ξερεις αν θα ζει.τωρα πρεπει να πας σε εφημερευον.

----------


## CyberPanos

Αυτη την κινηση την κανει οταν το εχεις κοντα σου η πανω σου-στο χερι?
Σε περιπτωση που δεν γνωριζεις,συνηθως το κανουν για να σου δειξουν οτι σε αγαπανε-εισαι το ταιρι τους,με αυτην την κινηση που λες φερνουν παλι στο στομα τους αναμασημενη τροφη οπως ταιζουν και τους νεοσσους.

----------


## jk21

> Παιδιά σοσ..!! Το ένα μου λοβ μπιρντ σήμερα όλη μέρα κοιμάται και δείχνει κουρασμένο..


Αυτο δεν δικαιολογει την κινηση αναμασηματος και ταισματος του αφεντικου λες και ειναι το ταιρι του .. ουδεμιαν σχεση 

αμεσα αυτη τη στιγμη ,ουτε μετα απο 20 λεπτα ! κατευθειαν σε φαρμακειο και παρε οτι σου ειπα 

αν δεν μπορεις να το δωσεις στο στομα θα το σταζεις στα ρουθουνια και θα το κατεβαζει 

υπολογιζω την δοση και σου τη στελνω

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

αυτό κατάφερα να βγάλω. έτσι είναι όλη την ημέρα. αλλά αυτό που βγάζει από το στόμα το κάνει την τελευταία ώρα. (τώρα κοιμάται πάλι)

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπα ... αμεσως φαρμακειο .οταν γυρισεις και δωσεις το φαρμακο μας βαζεις φωτο και απο κουτσουλιες .αλλα μετα .αμεσα το φαρμακο

----------


## ninos

και εμενα δεν μου φενεται καλα το πουλακι. Κανε οτι σου γραφει ο Δημητρης

----------


## kirkal

μήπως ήταν έξω από το κλουβί και έφαγε κάτι και το πείραξε σαν δηλητηρίαση δηλ....δεν  ξέρω από love  μια σκέψη έκανα...σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντως δίνουμε καρβουνάκι...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Κατι εχει στα σιγουρα οπως σ ειπε ο Δημητρης ( jk21) γρηγορα στο φαρμακειο!!!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

παιδιά φεύγω τώρα, κάτι τελευταίο.!!!! αυτό το φάρμακο σε περίπτωση που έχει αλλο πρόβλημα, δεν θα την βλάψει έ?? επειδή μου είπατε και συγκεκριμένες μέρες και ώρες να της το δίνω !! εννοώ μην της δίνω λάθος φάρμακο και τα κάνω χειρότερα !!

----------


## jk21

αν δει στα κοπρανα υγρα ειτε πρασινωπα φωσφοριζε ειτε κοκκινα τοτε να δωσει καρβουνακι σε πρωτη φαση .αλλιως αντιβιωση

----------


## jk21

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ αν αποκλειστει η περιπτωση δηλητηριασης με βαρεα μεταλλα (πχ μολυβδο ή ψευδαργυρο .. συνηθως οταν δαγκωνουν αντικειμενα που τα περιεχουν ) που θελει καρβουνακι (ενεργο ανθρακα .εχουν τα φαρμακεια ) τοτε πρεπει να δωσεις αντιβιωση αμεσα .στις μυκητιασεις το πουλι υποτροπιαζει με πιο αργο ρυθμο .εσενα σημερα αρχισε να συμπεριφερεται ετσι και κατευθειαν ξεκινησε και εμετο .η αντιβιωση ειναι καταλληλη για λοιμωξεις του γαστρεντερικου .αν εχεις γιατρο ,τον παιρνεις στο κινητο του να παρεις το οκ αλλα για να το αφησεις για αυριο την ωρα που συνεχιζει να ειναι ετσι ,ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο

----------


## Leonidas

_οπως σου ειπε o jk εφυγες για φαρμακειο, αν δε βρεις bactrimel παρε baytril 0.5% και 2.5 ml σε 100 ml νερο με καθημερινη αλλαγη για μια βδομαδα,
και θα σου προτεινα να παρεις και nystamicyn ειναι για τους μυκητες και να του δωσεις αποψε το βραδυ και καθε βραδυ για μια βδομαδα 0.15ml στο στομα_

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ το nystamycin προφυλακτικα για να μην αναπτυχθουν μυκητες ή κατασταλτικα; αν το αντιβιοτικο δειχνει να φερνει αποτελεσμα (αρα μικροβιο ειναι η βασικη αιτια του προβληματος ) ,επειδη δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με μωρο που πραγματι χρειαζεται προφυλαξη απο αναπτυξη μυκητων λογω αντιβιωσης ,καλα ειναι να τελειωσει η αντιβιωση ,να παρει βιταμινες και προβιοτικο και στην πορεια αναλογα με τις κουτσουλιες βλεπουμε .αν βεβαια η αντιβιωση σε 2 μερες δεν δειχνει να βελτιωνει την κατασταση ,ειχα και γω στο νου μου να προτεινω παραλληλη χρηση nystamycin 

baytril εχουν χωρις παραγγελια τα φαρμακεια; ηξερα για 1 με 1.5 ml στα 100 ml νερου .υποθετω  την 2.5 ml στα 100 νερου baytril 0.5% στην εχει προτεινει καποιος γιατρος;

----------


## Leonidas

> ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ το nystamycin προφυλακτικα για να μην αναπτυχθουν μυκητες ή κατασταλτικα; αν το αντιβιοτικο δειχνει να φερνει αποτελεσμα (αρα μικροβιο ειναι η βασικη αιτια του προβληματος ) ,επειδη δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με μωρο που πραγματι χρειαζεται προφυλαξη απο αναπτυξη μυκητων λογω αντιβιωσης ,
> 
> _Μυκητες μπορουν να εμφανιστουν και σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες πιο κατω αναφερω ηλικια συμβαντος
> _
> καλα ειναι να τελειωσει η αντιβιωση ,να παρει βιταμινες και προβιοτικο και στην πορεια αναλογα με τις κουτσουλιες βλεπουμε .αν βεβαια η αντιβιωση σε 2 μερες δεν δειχνει να βελτιωνει την κατασταση ,ειχα και γω στο νου μου να προτεινω παραλληλη χρηση nystamycin 
> 
> baytril εχουν χωρις παραγγελια τα φαρμακεια;_ δυστυχως σα κτηνιατρικο φαρμακο κατοπιν παραγελλιας το βρισκεις εκτος αν σταθει τυχερη ή περιμενει αυριο να το παρει απο καποιο πετ μεγαλο_
> 
> 
> ...




>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

δεν γίνεται να σου στειλώ προσωπικό μήνυμα jk21 . πηρα το φαρμακο και εχω μπερδευτει με τη δοσολογία. πως να τα μετρήσω να είναι ακριβές?? dld με τη συριγγα ρουφαω απο το φαρμακο 0.9 μλ . και τα βαζω σε ένα ξεχωριστό ποτήρι που έχει 50 μλ, και μετα απο αυτο το μίγμα ρουφάω με τη σύριγγα το μισό??

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mb...43vfo1_500.jpg

παιδιά να και οι κουτσουλιές.

----------


## jk21

ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ ... δεν βαζουμε ονοματα γιατρων ! συμφωνω οτι και μεγαλυτερα πουλια αναλογα τον οργανισμο ειναι ευαισθητα σε αντιβιωσεις και κανουν μυκητες (και το φωναζω εδω και καιρο ) .αν στο συστησε γιατρος εκεινος ξερει  ...για τον συγκεκριμενο εχω ακουσει καλα λογια .εκεινος ξερει ... τι να πω  .  για το 5 ml baytril  στα 100 ml νερο  ξαναρωτατο !!! μου φαινεται οτι καπου εχει γινει παρανοηση ! αν οχι ενημερωσου και μας ξαναλες 


πραγματι το Nystamysin γινεται να αναμιχθει με τα αλλα δυο απο οτι εχω ακουσει 


ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ  θα σου στειλω πμ .επειδη το φαρμακο εχει διαφορετικη δοσολογια αναλογα με το βαρος και σε τι στοχευουμε σου στελνω πμ γιατι αν μεινει δημοσιο θα γινει κακη χρηση απο ατομα που θα το διαβασουν στο μελλον ... δεν το εστειλα τυχαια σε πμ

----------


## jk21

το πουλι δεν μπορει να φαει οπως δειχνουν οι κουτσουλιες .αμεσα αντιβιωση

----------


## Leonidas

> ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ ... δεν βαζουμε ονοματα γιατρων ! _το γνωριζω απλα ηθηλα να δειξω οτι οι πηγες μου ειναι απολυτα εγκυρες..._
> 
> συμφωνω οτι και μεγαλυτερα πουλια αναλογα τον οργανισμο ειναι ευαισθητα σε αντιβιωσεις και κανουν μυκητες (και το φωναζω εδω και καιρο ) .αν στο συστησε γιατρος εκεινος ξερει  ...για τον συγκεκριμενο εχω ακουσει καλα λογια .εκεινος ξερει ... τι να πω  .  για το 5 ml baytril  στα 100 ml νερο  ξαναρωτατο !!! μου φαινεται οτι καπου εχει γινει παρανοηση ! αν οχι ενημερωσου και μας ξαναλες 
> 
> 
> _Exεις δικιο κοιταξα τις συνταγες μου χε πει 2ml!!!_ 
> 
> 
> πραγματι το Nystamysin γινεται να αναμιχθει με τα αλλα δυο απο οτι εχω ακουσει 
> ...



>>>>>>

----------


## jk21

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ σου εστειλα νεο pm .νομιζω ειναι σαφες

----------


## jk21

αν  ο εμετος συνεχιστει συμφωνω για το  primperan .δεν εχω δοσολογια αλλα αν του λεωνιδα ειναι απο το γιατρο (υποθετω πως ναι ) τοτε την ακολουθεις

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

παιδιά της έδωσα το φάρμακο bactrimel και το είπιε με το ζόρι, όχι όλο. δεν ξέρω αν ήπιε όσο έπρεπε  :sad:  . τώρα εγώ τι άλλο να κάνω??

----------


## jk21

εννοεις ; εχυσε αρκετο; το 1/3 της ποσοτητας; παραπανω;

----------


## Leonidas

_0.1 ml primperan συροπι για 3 μερες! (χρειαζεται συριγγκα ινσουλινης του 1ml οπως και για το nystamycin)_

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

πφφ.δεν ξέρω ακριβώς !πιστεύω ήπιε παραπάνω από το 1/3. νομίζω πως όσο ήπιε θα της κάνει καλό ,δεν γίνεται να πάει χαμένο :/. συμφωνείτε??

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζει για σημερα το βραδυ .μην το ξαναενοχλεις αν εχει κουρνιασει .αλλα αυριο πρεπει να πιει μισο ml απο το διαλυμα το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .να παρεις λιγο ξανα απο το διαλυμα και να ξαναδωσεις αναλογα με ποσο θα δεις οτι θα χυθει .δοκιμασε να δινεις λιγο λιγο στα ρουθουνια .θα το τραβηξει .ειτε μεσα στο στομα ειτε στα ρουθουνια δινε σιγα σιγα με την συρριγγα .αν παει αποτομα το ξερνα

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις την εντυπωση παντως οτι δεν το πινει ολο ,τοτε να αφηνεις μετα την παροχη του φαρμακου ,το διαλυμα στην ποτιστρα για 4 ωρες και να το παιρνεις βαζοντας καθαρο νερο

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους !!! τράβηξα μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία σήμερα !! εύχομαι αύριο να είναι καλύτερα !!! jk21 εάν αύριο είναι καλύτερα σημαίνει ότι έκανε δουλειά το φάρμακο ,ε? αλλά αν είναι χειρότερα να την πάω σε γιατρό?? επίσης λέω να κάνω αυτό που είπες με την ποτίστρα με το φάρμακο.
τώρα κοιμάται, αλλα αγχώνομαι πολύ,γιατί την έχω σκεπασμένη και θέλω να βλέπω πως πάει. αλλα δεν πρόκειται να την ενοχλήσω.λέτε να γίνει χειρότερα??πόσο χειρότερα μπορεί να γίνει??τι άλλο μπορεί να πάθει?  :sad:  (κάποιες φορές ψιλοτρέμει κιόλας). πρώτη φορά μου αρρωσταίνει κάποιο από τα δύο παπαγαλάκια και δεν ξέρω πόσο σοβαρό ειναι και τι να περιμένω !!  :sad:

----------


## jk21

η αντιβιωση δεν δινει παντα σαφεις ενδειξεις βελτιωσης απο την πρωτη μερα .δινει ομως καποιες φορες  .αν ειναι χειροτερα να επικοινωνησεις με γιατρο και να του πεις την κατασταση και οτι αναγκαστικα λογω αργιας και επειδη το πουλι ηταν χαλια ξεκινησες αντιβιωση .καλλιεργεια κουτσουλιας απο τη στιγμη που εδωσες αντιβιωση δεν μπορει να γινει .αν κρινει οτι θελει κατι αλλο να δει ,εκεινος ξερει .οτι σου πει .την ποτιστρα δεν θα την αφησεις με το διαλυμα μονιμα γιατι εχει πυκνοτερη δοση απο το αν επινε φαρμακο μονο απο εκει . θα την βαλεις με το διαλυμα μονο !!! αν δεν πιει ολο το μισο ml και το περισσοτερο χυθει ,ενω εσυ αδυνατεις να δωσεις συμπληρωμα .μετα απο λιγες ωρες θα βαλεις καθαρο νερο και θα δωσει το απογευμα(καλα ειναι μετα απο 12 ωρες απο την πρωινη δοση ) αλλο μισο ml διαλυματος .αν συνεχιζει εμετο να δωσεις και το primperan οπως σου ειπε ο ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ .Για το nystamysin o ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ προτεινει να το ξεκινησεις και αυτο .δεν ειμαι καθετος ουτε στο να δωσεις αμεσα ,ουτε στο να μην δωσεις .οτι αποφασισεις .. αν παντως μεχρι τριτη πρωι η κατασταση δειχνει προς το χειροτερο ,πρεπει να το ξεκινησεις και κεινο .ισως μεχρι τοτε αν εχεις μιλησει και με γιατρο και να εχεις την δικια του θεση 

να εχεις το πουλι καπου ζεστα .αν γινεται αντι νερο (δεν το σκεφτηκα νωριτερα ) να παρεις και να βαζεις στο διαλυμα και στην ποτιστρα  ηλεκτρολυτες (το μπουκαλακι που κρεμανε στα νοσοκομεια .ρωτα στο φαρμακειο ) .ειναι κρισιμοτατο να ενυδατωθει .εναλλακτικα διαλυεις ενα φακελλο almora plus απο φαρμακειο σε 250 ml  νερου και απο αυτο το νερο χρησιμοποιεις για να κανεις το διαλυμα 

μπορει να γινει καλα και το ελπιζω αλλα μπορει και να χειροτερεψει με τραγικο τελος .ολα ειναι πιθανα και εχει σχεση το ποσο γρηγορα το πηρες χαμπαρι αλλα και το κατα ποσο το πιθανο μικροβιο ειναι ευαισθητο στο φαρμακο .το συγκεκριμενο για γαστρεντερικα προβληματα ειναι πολυ καλο

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

ρε παιδιά....βοήθεια....!! μα τι συμβαίνει??? ειναι χειρότερα σήμερα και έχω τρελαθεί !!!! τι έπαθε? τι πήγε στραβά????  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  :'( .κάθεται κάτω στον πάτω και δεν μπορεί να σταθεί στα πόδια της. με δυσκολία περπατάει κιόλλας....!!! (και πρέπει να περιμένω λίγες ω΄ρες μεχρι να μπορέσει κάποιος να με πάει σε κάποιο γιατρό ) της έδωσα πάλι αντιβίωση...!!!  να της δώσω λίγο φαγητό???  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ας ξεκιθνησει να δινεις  και nystamysine  0,15 ml αδιαλυτο στο στομα και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .αν δεν το εχεις παρει ,το παιρνεις και αυτο απο φαρμακεια .επισης χρειαζονται αμεσα ειτε almora plus για ενεργεια και ηλεκτρολυτες ή τον ορο που σου ανεφερα .τροφη ετσι οπως ειναι δεν θα μπορει να φαει .αυτα που σου λεω σε πρωτη φαση σε καλυπτουν για να καλυψει τις ενεργειακες αναγκες του μεταβολισμου .το πουλι εχει χασει υγρα ,ηλεκτρολυτες και ενεργεια με τον εμετο 

αν δεν μπορεις να πας αμεσα σε γιατρο ,παρε αμεσα τουλαχιστον τηλ και παρε την εγκριση για οσα σου λεω ή σου εχουμε απο χθες πει .επισης εχει μεγαλη σημασια να παρει το φαρμακο κανονικα

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

Πήγα σε φαρμακείο ζώων...μου έδωσαν βιταμίνες, τις τις έδωσα,αλλά πλέονν........είναι αργά...η πίτζη πέθανε με το που έφτασα σπίτι.

----------


## lagreco69

ΩΧ!!!! πολυ λυπαμαι!!!!!!! Γεωργια, εμεινα τωρα!!!  ::

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

εγώ να δεις. δεν έχω σταματήσει να κλαίω..Στα χέρια μου ψώφισε..Έτσι ξαφνικά σε μια μέρα όλα αυτά...Δεν έχω ξανα ζήσει ποτέ μου κάτι παρόμοιο και έχω σοκαρηστεί τόσο πολύ.

----------


## lagreco69

Το εχω ζησει το συναισθημα!!! Γεωργια το εχω ζησει!!!! πηγε κοντα στον δημιουργο της τωρα το αγγελουδι σου!!! 
πω.. πω σε μια 24ωρο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το θάρρος!!!!  ακριβώς..σε ένα 24 ωρο. Έκανα τα πάντα μα τα πάντα να τη σώσω...Το μωρό μου  :sad:  Δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γεωργια, λυπαμαι πολυ για τη μικρη σου! Σε καταλαβαινω..! Σιγουρα θα σε ευχαριστει απο εκει πανω για τις προσπαθειες σου! Εκανες ο,τι μπορουσες! Σιγουρα θα το εκτιμα!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

αχου,βλέπω το άβατάρ σου και ειναι σα να τη βλέπω χαχα. Ίδια ήταν. σευχαριστώ πολύ νίκο !!! πραγματικά...τόσο πολύ δεν έχω δεθεί με κανένα ζώο και ξαφνικά μέσα σε μιά μέρα έγιναν όλα αυτά και την έχασα !! Για το μόνο που χάρηκα είναι ότι πέθανε γρήγορα, γιατί με το που έφτασα στο σπίτι αργοπέθαινε και εγώ δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω.βασανιζόταν τόσο πολύ !! τουλάχιστον δεν ταλεπωρήθηκε .

----------


## μαρια ν

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την μικρη σου τουλαχιστον δεν βασανιστηκε πολυ ευχομαι να ειναι καλα εκει πανω που βρισκεται εσυ εκανες 
οτι μπορουσες και αυτο η μικρη σου το ξερει οτι και να  σου πω το ξερω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο

----------


## olga

Γεωργία λύπάμαι πολύ.. εκανες ότι μπορούσες..

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια λυπαμαι ...δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ηταν τοσο αποτομο και να μην ειχε δωσει καποια πρωιμα σημαδια .. μονο τοξικωση θα μπορουσε αλλα οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειχαν δωσει τετοια σημαδια .. λυπαμαι  που δεν μπορεσα να βοηθησω ...  :sad:

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

παιδιά να σημειώσω ότι όταν πήγα στο φαρμακείο ζώων,μου την ψιλο είπαν που έδωσα αυτό το φάρμακο στην Πίτζι. ( το bactrimel  που μου είπατε) και μου έλεγε , σιγα μην είναι γιατροί ε? ερασιτέχνες νομίζουν ότι )μπλα μπλα έλεγε εκεί τα δικά του. σοβαρά δεν άκουγα. τον έχεζα γιατί ήμουν τοοοσο χάλια και έβλεπα τη μικρή μου να αργοπεθαίνει..!!
( και ούτε αυτός μου εξήγησε ακριβώς τι έχει !!!)
Αλλά δεν κατηγορώ σε καμιά περίπτωση κανέναν σας..!! έπρεπε να κάνω κάτι άμεσα να τη σώσω ,δεν μπορούσα να μείνω με σταυρωμένα χέρια..!! 
ρε παιδιά τι στο καλό ?? τόσο μεγάλο μικρόβιο είχε??
jk21 σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !!! με βοήθησες πάρα πολύ !!!
τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γεωργια ειναι απλα τα πραγματα! ο καθε (φαρμακειο ζωων) η (pet shop) μας λεει.. προτεινει και εφοσον μας εχει φορτωσει!! διαφορα, μετα μας παει σιγα.. σιγα στην ταμειακη του για να πληρωσουμε!!! εγω σε αυτο το σημειο λεω! περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα με αυτου του ειδους τους επαγγελματιες. ο Δημητρης jk21 δεν ειναι κανενας τυχαιος που πειραματιζεται επανω στα πτηνα μας!! οτι γραφει και προτεινει, να εισαι σιγουρη οτι το εχει ψαξει εξωνιχιστικα χιλιες φορες!!!! πριν το γραψει. για τις γνωσεις του, εγω προσωπικα!! βαζω το χερι μου στην φωτια!!!!!! μην τους παιρνεις στα σοβαρα ειναι η γνωμη μου.

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

πήγα σε δύο φαρμακεία, γιατί στο ένα δεν ήξεραν τι να μου κάνουν. Και στα δύο όταν τους είπα ότι με βοήθησαν άτομα από φόρουμ ,με κοιτούσαν σα να είμαι κανένα βλαμένο κοριτσάκι !!!! που κάνει ότι ναναι !! πραγματικά δε με νοιάζει.!! με υποχρέωσαν!! ούτε αυτοί ήξεραν τι είχε η Πίτζι.

----------


## lagreco69

Εψαξες το κλουβι της, μην εχει πουθενα σκουρια η ξεφλουδισμενο χρωμα?

----------


## geog87

Γεωργια εκανες οτι μπορουσες!σιγουρα το πουλακι σου θα σ'ευχαριστει για ολα οσα εκανες γι'αυτο!τωρα περι φαρμακειο ζωων κλπ δεν κανω καποιο σχολιο!εσυ εκανες αυτο που επρεπε!το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη lagreco69 για οτι λεει στο post 52!!!!!!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

ολοκαίνουριο κλουβί είχε !!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

ευχαριστώ πολύ γιώργο !!! έκανα όντως ότι μπορούσα,αν και μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να συνηδητοποιήσω τι έχει συμβεί. όλα έγιναν τόσο ξαφνικά..!! και εγώ συμφώνώ με τον  lagreco69. δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν..! ίσα ίσα σας ευχαριστώ όλους τόσο πολύ!!

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια οφειλω να διευκρινισω οτι δεν ειμαι γιατρος και κανενας δεν πρεπει να με αποδεχεται (και αυτα που αναφερω ) de facto ! ομως οταν προτεινω κατι που εχει σχεση με τη ζωη ενος πουλιου ειτε θα προτεινω παντα (εφοσον χρειαζεται . πχ σε ακαρεα των ποδιων σε πρωτη φαση ειναι απλο και δεν χρειαζεται ) την επαφη με πτηνιατρο .απο κει και περα ειτε αν το ατομο δεν μπορει ή δεν θελει να παει σε πτηνιατρο ή (στην δικια σου περιπτωση ) τα πραγματα κρινω οτι ειναι πολυ κρισιμα και δεν μπορει ενα πουλι να περιμενει την επομενη μερα (δεν θα με δεις σε πολλα ποστ να λεω φυγε κατευθειαν αυτη τη στιγμη χωρις καθυστερηση για φαρμακο  ,οπως χθες το απογευμα ) θα παρω την ευθυνη να συστησω αμεση αγωγη .οχι σαν πτηνιατρος ,αλλα σαν ενας απο ολους σας ,που εχω διαβασει ισως 2-3 πραγματα παραπανω για ασθενειες .δεν με εκαναν ομως αυτα γιατρο!!!!!!!!! και εχω την ευθυνη στην περιπτωση σου και ειμαι ετοιμος να κριθω απο πτηνιατρο που θα συμβουλευτεις και οχι φυσικα πετσοπα ,για οτι προτεινα .θα σου πω λοιπον οτι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο ,οπως πχ και το aygmentin επισης ανθρωπινο ,αρκετοι ( οχι ενας ) πτηνιατροι εχω πληροφορηθει οτι το χρησιμοποιουν για προβληματα του γαστρεντερικου .αρκει οι ουσιες τριμεθοπριμη και σουλφομεθοξαζολη  που εχει να εχουν κτηνιατρικη χρηση και να δοθουν σε σωστη δοσολογια 

στις σελιδες αυτων των εγκυροτατων παραθεσεων οπου δινουν τις δοσολογιες των φαρμακευτικων ουσιων στην κτηνιατρικη 

http://www.bsava.com/LinkClick.aspx?...d=292&mid=3787 (σελ 355 -356 ) 


http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/av...tic_agents.pdf (σελ 327 )

θα δεις αυτες τις ουσιες που σου ανεφερα .στην bsava θα δεις να αναφερεται και το επισης γνωστο με ακριβως ιδιες ουσιες φαρμακο ανθρωπινης χρησης septrin που νομιζω ομως οτι προσφατα εχει ελλειψη στην ελληνικη αγορα 

επισης 

http://www.ivis.org/advances/harrison_2/chap17.pdf

στη σελιδα 455  στον πινακα 17.2  θα δεις οτι στα φαρμακα που πιανουν τοσο τα gram + βακτηρια ,οσο και τα gram - που δημιουργουν γαστρεντερικες λοιμωξεις ,ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης με σουλφοναμιδη δειχνει να ειναι ο πιο ισχυρος  ,με 4 σταυρους (οσο περισσοτερους τοσο πιο δραστικο το φαρμακο στην κατηγορια μικροβιων ) και στις δυο κατηγοριες  ,ακομα και απο την ισχυρη κινολονη ενροφλοξασινη (baytril ) η οποια εχει 4 και 3 αντιστοιχα ,που εχει βεβαια ισχυρη δραση στην αναπνευστικη λοιμωξη απο μυκοπλασμα που το φαρμακο που σου εδωσα δεν εχει καθολου (αλλα δεν μας ενδιεφερε )

την δοσολογια την υπολογιζω με τροπο που δεν εξηγησω δημοσια ,οχι γιατι θελω να παριστανω τον γκουρου ,αλλα γιατι καποια οπλα που εχουν μεινει ισχυρα δεν θα τα αφησω δημοσια θεα στον καθενα ασυνειδητο ή ανημερωτο να τα καταχραστει ! εχω ομως γνωση  ειτε με τροπο που δεν θα ηθελα να αναφερω  ,ειτε απο μελη που εχουν επισκεφθει γιατρους ,οτι ο τροπος υπολογισμου δεν ειναι λαθος 



δυστυχως το πουλακι ειτε απο κατι δηλητιριαστηκε ,ειτε ειχε κατι που ισως δεν προσεξες σημαδια του ,απο προηγουμενες μερες .συμβαινει στα πουλια να κρυβουν το προβλημα τους  καποιες φορες .ακομα και σαλμονελλα να ηταν ,δεν πιστευω οτι σε  τοσο συντομο διαστημα και με ενα φαρμακο απο τα καταλληλοτερα για εκεινη ,θα κατεληγε τοσο νωρις .ακομα και ανθεκτικα μικροβια ,μπορει να μην θεραπευονταν αλλα θα βλεπαμε μια αναστολη της επιθετικοτητας τους ,εστω προσωρινη

----------


## CyberPanos

Λυπαμε παρα πολυ Γεωργια για τον πίτζι!!
Ηταν πολυ ξαφνικο! :sad:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τελικα τι εγινε??? Καλυτερεψε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τελικα τι εγινε??? Καλυτερεψε?


Γιωργο, δεν εχεις δει ολα τα ποστ μου φαινεται! Στο ποστ#41 η Γεωργια ανεφερε πως η Πιτζι απεβιωσε..

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

Γιώργο δυστυχώς πέθανε !ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω !!!  :sad: ......θυμάμαι τη σκηνή που άφησε την τελευταία της πνοή και με πιάνουν τα κλάματα !!! ρε παιδιά, επειδή έχω τώρα τον Γούτι, το αλλο μου λοβ μπιρτ, με έχει πιάσει άγχος και καχυποψία για τα πάντα.Δηλαδή σκέφτομαι τι μπορεί να έφτεξε και γιατί το έπαθε αυτό  η μικρή μου ξαφνικά. είδα τώρα στο φόρουμ *και άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά !!!* παρόμοια με το δικό μου !!! σχεδόν ίδια μην πω..! σκέφτομαι ακόμα μήπως και η τροφή τους έχει κάτι !!!! προχθές την πήρα την τροφή!!  φοβάμαι μην το πάθει και ο Γούτι !!! *πως μπορώ να το αποτρέψω???* τα είχα όλα στην εντέλεια,τι πήγε στραβά?? Και εντάξει, το τι πήγε στραβά δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω πια σε αυτό το σημείο,αλλά τουλάχιστον εφόσον υπάρχουν και άλλα περιστατικά τέτοια, δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το αποτρέψουμε να συμβει??

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν ηταν η τροφη θα ειχε την ιδια καταληξη και το αλλο το μικρο σου!! βεβαια παιζει ρολο και το ανοσοποιητικο συστημα του καθε πτηνου. εταιρειας ειναι η τροφη τους η χυμα σε σακουλακι? τα παιχνιδια τα ειδες μην εχουν σκουρια?

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  μπορει να υπηρχε κατι σε συγκρεκριμενους σπορους και η υπολοιπη να ειναι οκ .Γεωργια κοιτα ημερομηνια ληξης ή σημαδια αλλοιωση οπως μουχλα ,υγρασια κλπ

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

τα παιχνίδια τα αλλάζω κάθε βδομάδα γιατί τα χαλάνε,και τους φτιάχνω καινούρια. η τροφή ήταν χύμα.και συνήθως την αγοράζω συσκευασμένη, αλλά έτυχε προχθές να αγοράσω χύμα γιατί πήγα σε διαφορετικό πετ σοπ.  εντάξει ούτε εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι η τροφή, απλά έχω γίνει καχύποπτη. τέλος πάντων.τι να πω.ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά !!  :winky:

----------


## Giwrgos13

συλληπητηρια για το lovebird !!! Κατι θα εφτεγε αλλα τι?

----------


## jk21

ολα ειναι πιθανα ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ .. ειχε μεσα της μπισκοτακια; την ειχανε απροστατευτη στο περιβαλλον ή σε κλειστο δοχειο και τσουβαλι; εδωσες καποια τροφη εσυ πχ καποιο λαχανικο ή φρουτο ; αν δεν ειχε ξεπλυθει καλα μπορει να ειχε φαρμακα πανω του

----------


## Kostakos

:Sad0121: ... :sad:  Γεωργία πραγματικά εύχομαι στο αγγελούδι σου να είναι πάντα καλά εκεί που πήγε.. μπορεί να μην το έχω νιώσει το συναίσθημα αλλά λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ για την απώλεια σου!! Άλλοι σου(γενικά μιλάω) λένε μην δένεσαι τόσο πολύ με τα ζώα γιατί αν χαθούν κάποια στιγμή θα πέσουμε σε κατάθλιψη αλλά τα δεσίματα είναι κάτι το απολύτως φυσιολογικό  και πολύ ωραίο για ένα ζωάκι με έναν άνθρωπο!! Του έδειξες την αγάπη σου και αυτό θα σε προσέχει από ψηλά σαν Φύλακας άγγελος... Η αγάπη βρίσκει πάντα το δρόμο! (συγγνώμη για τη πολυλογία)

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

ααααααααα !!! με έπιασαν τα κλάματα με αυτό που μου έγραψες !!! Σευχαριστώ πολύ!!! ναι έχω ακούσει που λένε αυτό με το δέσιμο. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει πιο όμορφο πράγμα από το δέσιμο !!! και εντάξει ο θάνατος θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή !! πρέπει να μάθουμε να τον αντιμετωπίζουμε όσο σκληρός και αν είναι !!

----------


## GeorgiaTelos

jk21 σε τσουβάλι ήταν η τροφή !! επειδή με βασανίζει πολύ αυτό με την τροφή ,θα πάω να πάρω αύριο καινούρια να μου φύγει αυτό το άγχος !!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γεωργία για ένα πουλάκι που έχεις (δυστυχώς) πλέον, να παίρνεις τις κλειστές συσκευασίες του κιλού που βγάζουν οι επώνυμες εταιρείες.
Να αποφεύγεις να αγοράζεις με το κιλό από ανοιχτό τσουβάλι.

----------


## cute

συλλυπητήρια , στενοχωρήθηκα παρα πολύ για την μικρούλα σου(δεν δακρυσα απλά...εκλαψα) .να σε ρωτήσω.... τα πουλάκια ήταν ζευγάρι;

----------


## kaveiros

Καταρχάς και μόνο που έδωσε ο πετ σοπας βιταμίνες σε πουλί που υπήρχε έστω και μια ελάχιστη υποψία για μύκητες, θέλει σφαλιάρες για να μη πω μια κλωτσιά στα ... για να τελειώνουμε με δαύτους τους έμπορους ψυχών. ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΖΩΩΝ.
Κατα δεύτερον από τη στιγμή που επι 1 24ώρο δεν είχε φάει τίποτα το πουλί + τον πόνο και την ταλαιπωρία που περνούσε,   εξυπακούεται ότι αυτό θα πάθαινε. Γι αυτό προτείνω σε ΟΛΟΥΣ να έχουν πάντα έστω 3-4 κουταλιές κρέμα για νεοσσούς. Είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ. Αν σε κάθε σπίτι έχουν όλοι μια ασπιρίνη ή ένα ντεπόν, είναι το ίδιο αυτονόητο ότι σε κάθε σπίτι με πουλιά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κρέμα. Νηστικό πουλί δεν πρόκειται να συνέλθει όσα φάρμακα κι αν πάρει. 
Τρίτον , επειδή το έχω πρόσφατο και καταλαβαίνω τι θα πει να δίνεις φάρμακα με το ζόρι...σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όπως λέει και η Μαρία και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο... δεν υπάρχει δε θέλει, δε μπορεί, το λυπάμαι. Είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου να δώσουμε την απαραίτητη δόση και όχι λιγότερη. Αυτό Γεωργία δε στο γράφω ως παρατήρηση , το γράφω για να το διαβάσουν όλοι...γιατί βρέθηκα στην ίδια θέση. Όταν δίνουμε φάρμακο πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε ή να μην το ζορισούμε και να πεθάνει ή να το ζορίζουμε να πάρει το φάρμακο και να ζήσει. Μέση οδός δεν υπάρχει. Ελπίζω και εύχομαι να μην ήταν θέμα τροφής, να ήταν κάτι μεμονομένο και να μη σου ξανατύχει ποτέ.

----------

